
The Unlambda Programming Language - jacquesm
http://www.madore.org/~david/programs/unlambda/
======
lmkg
My favorite thing about Unlambda is that the creator added a new feature, in
order to make the language harder to use. Let that be a warning to the rest of
us.

~~~
jacquesm
I've got no idea what you're talking about. Unlambda is almost self
documenting code, it's one of the first times that I'm not using 'literate
programming' because there is no need for it.

All these newfangled languages hide what is actually going on under the hood.
Unlambda is refreshingly clear and totally transparent.

Until you've programmed at least one 50,000 line project in a language you
shouldn't be commenting on how hard it is ;)

